# :: ECS Tuning :: Schwaben Large Oil Filter Removal Tool - Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Large Oil Filter Removal Tool* - $19.95

Doing your own oil change is supposed to be a basic level job that most learn when they first get their cars. So, why does it seem like some automakers are making it more difficult than ever to change your own oil. Without the proper tools, you can be left with those clumsy filer pliers that might not even get the job done. If you’ve got a Mann or Mahle oil filter, take advantage of it with this new Large Oil Filter Removal Tool.

Well ECS has the answer to your questions and problems, the new stainless steel Schwaben Large Oil Filter Removal Tool, the perfect solution for anybody looking for an easier way to access that hard to reach filter.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

